
The Great A.I. Awakening - conesus
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/14/magazine/the-great-ai-awakening.html?_r=0
======
philipkglass
From the reader comments:

 _My brother (in his late-fifties) is a polyglot employed at a major European
bank as a translator. He had remarked to me, about a year ago, that he figured
that the job of translator would no longer exist in 15 years._

 _But one month ago, when he saw what happened to Google Translate, he called
me up and said, "I was wrong. If I'm honest, I'm only needed to do cursory
reviews of translations. I've been made as redundant as the carriage driver or
the switchboard operator."_

Assuming the story is truthful, this is amazing. I wonder how well Translate
works on older/more technical language, like the many scientific articles
published only in German in the first half of the 20th century. This weekend I
may well see for myself.

~~~
senectus1
yup, machine learning and distributed computing is going to kill that market
[https://androidcommunity.com/conversations-in-microsoft-
tran...](https://androidcommunity.com/conversations-in-microsoft-translator-
will-now-be-well-translated-20161214/)

^that just went live... what a time to live!

------
ugh_seriously_
Please make it stop

------
frgtpsswrdlame
Is there some way to short this AI bubble? How could I make money from this
irrational enthusiasm?

